# Manpages en francais

## Mustard007

Salut !

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a installé les manpages en francais (man-fr)? Si oui, ou avez-vous pris votre package ?

Merci !

----------

## dioxmat

ici : http://perso.club-internet.fr/ccb/

mais il n'y a pas encore d'ebuild :(

----------

## Mustard007

Merci !

----------

## gillesg

pourquoi vous ne la soumettez pas l'ebuild

Gilles

----------

## dioxmat

personellement je n'ai pas le temps en ce moment, trop de boulot.

un volontaire ?

au fait, les man supplementaires, non tldp, sont la :

http://www.delafond.org/traducmanfr/

----------

## R@NNIS

http://lycos.42.free.Fr/ebuilds/

j avais fait ca y a kkes temps mais bon  ai plus trop le temps d y toucher.

suffit de mettre a jour.

----------

